# Food you wouldn't put in your mouth.



## Jikoni (Dec 4, 2005)

I have searched this topic and it doesn't appear anywhere.If it does let me know. What food would you never ever put in your mouth, or have tried once and will never try again? Never say never but the thought of froglegs gives me a bad feeling all over.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 4, 2005)

Clams The thought of something slimy in my mouth makes me sick!!

I'm with Ishbel, NO OYSTERS either! Haven't tried cavier, but, can't think of a reason I would want to eat roe.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 4, 2005)

Two words for you:

White Castle

UGH!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 4, 2005)

What is white castle?

I've tried the following and won't eat them again..

truffles, caviar and oysters.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 4, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> What is white castle?


 
Sorry. I did not take into consideration our international friends here.

White Castle is a fast food restaurant, somewhat in line with McDonalds. The key difference is White Castle steams their burgers. Long story short, you either love them or you hate them. I've heard horror stories from people that have eaten them, all revolving around doing a major number to your digestive system.  I've been told that if you top them with enough condiments, they don't taste so bad.

Bottom line for me is too many people have negative remarks about White Castle. I have had some of their fried stuff (fries, etc.) and to me it tastes like they are using the same oil from fiver years ago!


----------



## Constance (Dec 4, 2005)

White Castle burgers are nasty, for sure, but some people love them. 

I hate coffee...by itself, doctored up, in things, even the smell of it brewing. My stepson can talk me into anything, and he got me to take a sip of one of his Starbucks canned drinks last time he was here. I was totally grossed out.  

Aside from coffee, no insects or worms...I don't care if they offer me a million bucks.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 4, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> no insects or worms...I don't care if they offer me a million bucks.


 Exactly... I'm not a big fan of organ meat (offal) either, or things that combine meat/fish and gelatin.


----------



## Gerrycooks (Dec 4, 2005)

Brains are gross. I used to work in a lab. I tried them once all I could think of was the smell of formaldehide and the jars at work with brains in them. There is no reason to eat something so gross.


----------



## licia (Dec 4, 2005)

Cooked spinach by itself ( I like it in a mixture) Collard greens, raw oysters and that about does it.  Anything else is fair game for me.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2005)

Rye bread and this stuff my grandmother made ( I have no idea what's in it and don't care to know) called brown soup.   Mom and her sisters love it.  They used to beg for it every time they were sick.   I smell it and get sick.  ICKY!!!!


----------



## Brianschef (Dec 4, 2005)

Raisins(old grapes), cherries, marshamllows, fudge, coconut, duck tongues, rutabaga, parsnips, green pepper, cilantro, chocolate, peanuts....for a start.  Bad for a chef to not eat so many foods isn't it, but I have no problem cooking with any of them.  I just can't seem to get past the thought of putting them into my mouth.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2005)

Duck tongues???  
I didn't know people ate those.  Are they not very very tiny?
How do you cook them Brian?


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 4, 2005)

hahaha pds!  I had a vision of the Aflac duck as I was reading your post!  AAFFFLLLLAACCCCC!  

I am usually game to try new stuff, but I am with ya on the insects or worms.  Ever had a bug fly in your mouth?     And I also remember a certain episode of fear factor when they were made to eat a certain part of a deer....  double


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 4, 2005)

Heresy! White Castle burgers are a gift to humankind! Okay, I know, ya either love 'em or hate 'em and I happen to be one of those strange people that like them. The part about the steamed burgers doing a number on your gastrointestinal system is true, however. That's why they're nicknamed "Sliders" around here (use your imagination.) I'm with everyone else on organs, brains, fish eggs, etc. No way!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2005)

Food that has been in someone else's mouth first.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 4, 2005)

If you were a baby penguin, you would surely starve!!!!   


			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> Food that has been in someone else's mouth first.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 4, 2005)

I could never, ever eat anything that belonged to the marine mammal family  (like whale, seal, etc)  That thought just makes me so sad.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> If you were a baby penguin, you would surely starve!!!!



I know.  Thank God I'm not a baby bird either.


----------



## amber (Dec 4, 2005)

I've tried these, but wouldnt eat them again....raw oysters (too slimy), frogs legs (they look like frogs legs lol), escargot (too chewy), caviar (too crunchy and salty), quail (small bird)...thats all I can think of.


----------



## Always Hungry (Dec 4, 2005)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> Raisins(old grapes), cherries, marshamllows,* fudge,* *coconut*, duck tongues, rutabaga, parsnips, green pepper, cilantro, *chocolate*, peanuts....for a start. Bad for a chef to not eat so many foods isn't it, but I have no problem cooking with any of them. I just can't seem to get past the thought of putting them into my mouth.



*As you can tell from my highlights, I was outraged to find that someone
couldn't stand the taste of fudge, coconut and chocolate. That is insane!
How does someone NOT like the taste of chocolate!?!? Just curious, how were you introduced to these heavenly tastes and how did you 
develop such a distaste for them?
*


----------



## Background Noise (Dec 4, 2005)

For those of you who find White Castle’s questionable I completely agree, yet I eat them every chance I get. They do “slide” through your system but it is well worth it. I can’t comment on White Castle’s other foods I never get them. Eight sliders and a cup of coffee is the best hangover preventive/ cure I know. 

 Regarding other strange foods a Malaysian friend of mine said “I will eat anything that has its back towards the sun”. A few of the things mentioned here I have not tried, but would if the opportunity presented itself. Sure I like some things better than others but good preparation can make some nasty foods quite tasty. I have had tripe numerous times in my life and disliked it every time except a delicious exception while in Rome. I was hesitant to order it, but when in Rome……


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh boy.......guess I'll have to go through the alphabet to think of these:
A = Alligator
B = Brains.....any one see those old video that were really graphic and one showed people eating monkey brains  
C = Callamari....I think I spelt that right.  Had I never seen what it looked like to begin with I probably would have tried it.
D = Dove.....the thought that it may be a mate to another and the mates just living its life forever all alone keeps me from ever trying that......plus their too pretty. 
E = Elephant.........that just grosses me out.  Escargo..... they look like slimmy little buggers.
F = Fograh........see I don't even know how to spell that and don't care too.....looks like a diseased liver.
G = .....can't think of anything
H = Hearts.......need I say more
I, J, K = can't think of anything
Liver = Tried it refuse to ever try it again.  Oh and Liverworst........ 
M, N = can't think of anything
O = Octopus.....those little buggers are just freaky
P = Pigeons, Possum
Q, R = can't think of anything
S = Snails........like I mentioned before
T = Tongue.......ewwwwwwww!
U, V, W, X, Y, Z = can't think of anything.

I'm sure there are plenty more.  I'm pretty open to trying some things but cut little animals I refuse........or if I see it prior and it looks disgusting alive or slimmy or..........you get the point.......there isn't no way thats going pass my taste buds!


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 5, 2005)

I refuse to eat brains and spinal tissue.  Look up "Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy".

After that, the smell of cooked spinach makes me naseous.  Raw, I love the stuff.

I'm not going to get into my MIL's cooking.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I refuse to eat brains and spinal tissue.  Look up "Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy".
> 
> After that, the smell of cooked spinach makes me naseous.  Raw, I love the stuff.
> 
> I'm not going to get into my MIL's cooking.



I agree!

Cameron


----------



## crewsk (Dec 5, 2005)

I'l try anything at least once & if I like it, I'll keep eating it! I tried raw oysters once & the first one I swallowed whole, but on the second one, I made the mistake of chewing it. I thought I was going to loose it in the middle of the resturant! I won't say that I'll never try them again, but I'd have to be starving to death first! I can't really think of anything else though. I tend to try foods that I don't like just to see if my taste has changed any. Somethings I like better now than I did a few years ago.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh I remember at an African food fair, there were caterpillars frying gently in the South African section. I took one look and took off. Having said that, as kids we used to catch locusts and roast them on open fire and crunch them. The thought of that now?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2005)

sizzles said:
			
		

> Oh I remember at an African food fair, there were caterpillars frying gently in the South African section. I took one look and took off. Having said that, as kids we used to catch locusts and roast them on open fire and crunch them. The thought of that now?


 
I used to wait up for my dad to get off work at 11 pm on the weekends and we'd hang out together in his garage and eat sardines and crackers.  Now that I'm older you couldn't get one of those slimmy buggers near my mouth


----------



## TxNorma (Dec 5, 2005)

I decline  any sort of organ (which rules out haggis and "calf fries" as they're called in Texas ), insects, endangered species, or anything that could be a family pet,  snake ( did try it, unknowingly, tough and dry .same for quail..if you want to eat something that tastes like chicken...eat chicken !) possem, armadillo....squid, oysters...........brussel spouts ( like tiny rotten cabbage! ) sardines, pickled pigs feet.....and, most especially OKRA, unless it's deep fried.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 5, 2005)

Following on Norma's "endangered species" (which I agree with 110%), I could not eat anything that falls into the house pet category, including rabbit  To my Italian born DH this comes across as a bit strange, as rabbit is quite common on Italian dinner tables, but to me they are a pet! As well I could never eat horse meat, something that is still done in limited quantities in some places in Europe (donkey and mule are also eaten)


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 5, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I used to wait up for my dad to get off work at 11 pm on the weekends and we'd hang out together in his garage and eat sardines and crackers.  Now that I'm older you couldn't get one of those slimmy buggers near my mouth



I love sardines! Shall i trade them in for my  locusts SizzlinnIN?You interested?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2005)

BLAH!!!!! No thanks!!!


----------



## middie (Dec 5, 2005)

organs or vegetables or animals aside from a cow and pig


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 6, 2005)

I had to borrow the idea of SizzlininIN... there are lots of things...

A - Anise
B - Brains, Blood
C - Caviar (okay, it is a refined gourmet food... not for me...)
D - Deer, Dog
E - Ears, Eyeballs, escargots
F - Frog 
G - Giblets
H - Haggis, Heart
I - Innards, Insects
J -  
K - Kim Chee, Kidney, Kibbles&Bits 
L - Liver, Lamb, Licorice
M - Mutton
N -  
O - Oyster, Octopus, Ostrich
P - Pigeons, Pressed Ham
Q    
R - Raw Fish (except smoked salmon), Rabbit
S - Stomach, Snake, Spam, , skins from poultry, skunk
T - Tripe, Tongue, Taco Bell

I am sure I have forgotten some so don't even think of sticking some dead animal that is not listed here in my face to eat it please!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2005)

ya know, i really couldn't think of a food i wouldn't try, at least once. except anything still alive, like bugs. renfield i'm not.


----------



## Constance (Dec 6, 2005)

I noticed several of you mentioned rabbit and quail. I know bunnies are cute, but considering their reproduction rate, I think mother nature surely intended them as food. They sure are good eating, as is squirrel. 
Quail is exquisite when cooked properly, but unfortunately, we don't have many wild quail left around here, although there are farm-raised ones available...for a price.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 6, 2005)

Note to self: do not read this thread while eating lunch.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 6, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> C - Caviar (okay, it is a refined gourmet food... not for me...)


I have always had a feeling that caviar is one of those things that no one really likes, but they say they do so they sound chic!  I love the scene in the movie Big, when Tom Hanks tries the caviar.  I have never tried it, but that is the kind of reaction I picture most people really wanting to have!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2005)

barbara, i truely like caviar. granted, it can be very strong flavor, fishy and salty, but sometimes, that's what i crave. it's like anchovies. either you love them or hate them.


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 6, 2005)

*...I'd eat that*

Now, do you mean things that aren't traditionally considered to be food  (in American culture)?  Because really, I'd just as soon not eat live crickets.  Or cats or dogs or hamsters, for that matter.  But someone, somewhere, probably thinks those things are as common as hamburgers are to us  (OK, maybe not the hamsters).

As far as  "traditional"  foods go:  I never, ever liked tripe. Yeck!  My Mom still makes it sometimes,  and offers me leftovers when I visit  (I always  respectfully decline the offer).  It doesn't bother me that it's a  (part of a)  cow's  stomach,  per se.  I just really dislike the texture of it.  But I'll still eat liver,  and veal kidneys and stuff like that  (assuming they're prepared right).

I have not yet got around to trying Rocky Mountain Oysters,  either,  but if I'm ever in a place where they're popular, I'll certainly give them a go!

--J


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome, 240brickman! After reading your post and your admirable willingness to try different cuisines, you do know what Rocky Mountain Oysters are, right?


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 6, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I have always had a feeling that caviar is one of those things that no one really likes, but they say they do so they sound chic! I love the scene in the movie Big, when Tom Hanks tries the caviar. I have never tried it, but that is the kind of reaction I picture most people really wanting to have!
> 
> Barbara


 
waving hands in air laughing wildly!  never will forget that scene- CLASSIC!!!  I see caviar in gourmet stores and bust out laughing- never fails!!!!  AND (totally off topic- apologies) in the Money Pit when the bathtub falls through the floor and his laugh!!!!!!!


----------



## QSis (Dec 6, 2005)

I think there are some things that taste differently on different people's tongues, due to some genetic wiring.

In my case, cilantro tastes exactly like plastic to me.  And mango tastes JUST like turpentine in my mouth.  Everyone I know enjoys both things, but I have to spit them out.

Lee


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 6, 2005)

A friend at work is going to bring me a drink that she likes very much in the summer time called Halo-Halo. Here is a link showing what it is. 

http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/Tagalog_Default_files/Philippine_Culture/halo_halo.htm

Now, none of my coworkers wants to touch it with a 10 ft. pole, and I don't guarantee I'll like it, but I'll taste it. She says it's one of her favorites. I will admit that I've never heard of "dessert beans" as she calls them, and she said they're not the same as our American kidney and garbanzo beans, and she had to describe the other ingredients as well. Jackfruit or kaong she describes as a bumpy fruit that is like yellow paper inside. You have to cook it for 3 hours with sugar to make it edible. Yum. And she really likes ube, which is a big Barney-purple yam, that the Filipino people make other desserts from as well. She doesn't make her Halo-Halo with corn kernels, which is fine with me, as that sounds like it would add just one more layer of lumpiness that doesn't sound appealing in a drink. Again though, she says it's really good, and there are no bugs or innards in it, so I'll try it. I'll let you know how it goes down.

BC


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 6, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> I think there are some things that taste differently on different people's tongues, due to some genetic wiring.
> 
> In my case, cilantro tastes exactly like plastic to me. And mango tastes JUST like turpentine in my mouth. Everyone I know enjoys both things, but I have to spit them out.
> 
> Lee


 
oh, thank goodness, I am not alone!  I think cilantro tastes like lemon dish soap!  patooey!


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 6, 2005)

*re:  I'd eat that*



			
				DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> you do know what Rocky Mountain Oysters are, right?


 

yep, I know exactly what they are

 

Like they say out west,   "come on in,  and have yourself a ball!"


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2005)

I have tried the following things and won't eat them again:

yams - too sweet
collard greens - bitter
oysters - just gross
beef tongue - it was OK, but once was enough
paella - too seafoody for me
squid - yuck
tamale pie - bad childhood memory (forced to eat it at the dinner table and have hated it ever since)
caraway seeds - Ewww!!


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 7, 2005)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> A friend at work is going to bring me a drink that she likes very much in the summer time called Halo-Halo. Here is a link showing what it is.
> 
> http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/Tagalog_Default_files/Philippine_Culture/halo_halo.htm
> 
> ...


 
Bluecat!  Halo-halo is a great dessert!  It literally means "mix-mix'.  It's essentially 12 to 15 different ingredients (different sweet beans, sweet cocunut strips, jackfruit, purple yam, coconut gelatin, etc mixed with crushed ice and topped with evaporated milk and a scoop of ice cream.)  It's served in a tall milkshake glass.  You have to first work on mixing up everything with a long spoon.  Then enjoy each mouthful!  The taste is unbelievable! It's a great summer treat!  Brooke Shields was supposed to have fallen hard for halo-halo when she went to the Philippines decades ago.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 7, 2005)

Chopstix, please save some for me! Looks and sounds yummy.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 7, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> caraway seeds - Ewww!!


 
Ahh, the great 'kraut debate in many Polish homes...

The Caraway seed or no caraway seed argument. I vote yes, my wife says no. She usually wins. 

John


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 7, 2005)

I have to add black pudding (blood sausage) or any other dish where blood is a main feature to my list 

(Lol, but I don't mind a rare steak, go figure )


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I have tried the following things and won't eat them again:
> 
> yams - too sweet
> collard greens - bitter
> ...


 
sc, i gotta cook for you someday. several of the things that you mentioned are so good, but only if prepared properly. collards need a good piece of salt pork to start. paella shouldn't be too fishy, or too wet. i can make you squid several ways that you'd love (blanched in a salad, grilled with mae ploy and cliantro, teryaki with mango and sticky rice, etc.). and yams are good when mashed with some savory herbs and butter.

piccolina, i love black puddings, and german blutwurst, and blut pudding (not the same as sausages).

ronjohn, i've never had caraway in my sauerkraut, sounds good. the debate in my house is yes/no to caraway in rye bread.

qsis, i totally agree, it's mostly genetic wiring.


----------



## daisy (Dec 7, 2005)

Tried, but never again:

pumpkin
anchovies
capers
porridge
turnips
oysters
mussels
blue cheese, or any high-smelling cheese
tongue
pawpaw
chicken soup
artificial chicken-flavoured anything!
white chocolate
custard apple
kangaroo
rabbit

Never tried, never will!:

guinea pig
cockroaches, spiders, mice or similar (wouldn't even eat the chocolate-coating!)
horse meat
dog meat
cat meat
monkey brains
okra
grits
rutabaga
jellied eels

Anyone else ever tried Beestings? (NOT pronounced bee-stings!) It's an old recipe for a sort of cake with a custard filling, where the custard is made from beestings - a cow's colostrum. It's very delicious, but these days ordinary milk is used.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 7, 2005)

Ugh, I'd forgotten about okra and probably with good reason. I can't stand the slimy things!  I know many people love them (my dad adores them) but to me they seem like what slugs would taste like if they were briefly deep fried.


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 7, 2005)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Bluecat! Halo-halo is a great dessert! It literally means "mix-mix'. It's essentially 12 to 15 different ingredients (different sweet beans, sweet cocunut strips, jackfruit, purple yam, coconut gelatin, etc mixed with crushed ice and topped with evaporated milk and a scoop of ice cream.) It's served in a tall milkshake glass. You have to first work on mixing up everything with a long spoon. Then enjoy each mouthful! The taste is unbelievable! It's a great summer treat! Brooke Shields was supposed to have fallen hard for halo-halo when she went to the Philippines decades ago.


 
Well, now I have two votes for Halo-Halo! Come to think of it, most of the ingredients sound fine, although the "yellow paper" description threw me a little. And again, dessert beans are a new concept, but I like beans and coconut and yams, so I am looking forward to trying it. My coworker was very enthusiastic about how good it tastes. Thanks Chopstix!

BC


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't care to try to eat anything with suckers, like octopus. And no bugs. I have a little trouble if I think too much about what a shrimp or a crab or a lobster looks like too, because to me they look like ocean bugs. I do like the taste of all of those ocean bugs though. Of course it goes without saying that I wouldn't eat anything that could be considered a housepet, and I'll throw duck and squirrel into that category too. The idea of eating something like that is just as repugnant to me as would be eating a human, so it needn't even be discussed as food. 

Of foods that people actually like and I won't eat, I'm not a fan of cold fish of any sort, and I could live without most squash. I don't mind an occasional White Castle burger though.

BC


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm still very leary of anchovies. 

I know they're good on and in certain dishes, and I'm fine with that. 

The problem is that I worked in a pizza place, and they used the cheapest, nastiest (no wonder anchovies get a bad reputation on pizzas) anchovies they could order. 

When we got an order for a pie with anchovies, you had to grab them out of the refridgerated part of the station, and then PEEL them out of the nasty, coagulated oil that they were packed in before you could put them on the pizza.  

Nasty!

John


----------



## luvs (Dec 9, 2005)

raw bell peppers 
pigs' feet
cool whip/miraclewhip/margarine (once in awhile i'll ingest one of these, but i'll grumble about it, and that's only when other people make a recipe and say it has margarine.)
other than that, i'm not picky at all.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 9, 2005)

*Well, so far, I actually like most of the stuff listed as "never to be eaten."*

Barbara, I *LOVE* caviar!  Love it.  Love it.  Tasted it at a party my parents threw when I was 15 and crave it still.  I love oysters and sardines and herring and anchovies* and squid and octopus and all of that stuff.

Escargot?  YUM.  Lobster is on my plate all the time.

Rabbit --ok.  Sweetbreads -- ok.  Fois Gras -- ok (but I object to how it's produced).  Frog's legs -- ok (esp in asian preparations).

Heart/Brain -- not so much.  

I don't like chocolate but I'll eat it.

I guess I'll try anything once.

*Cheap *anchovies* are pretty bad -- nice anchovies are heaven.  I can eat a whole jar of them as a snack.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I don't like chocolate but I'll eat it.


 
i was right with you jenny, but then you blew it. 
how can you not like chocolate, with such a well trained and varied palate?


----------



## jennyema (Dec 9, 2005)

It's not that I won't eat it ... it's just that I don't like it much.  I like german chocolate cake.  But that's about it.  

I would rather eat a huge bowl of collard greens (bitter?  are you sure you've had them?) with oysters, capers, and a huge hunk of stinky blue cheese -- all of which I love -- than chocolate.  

Probably shouldn't tell you what I think of ice cream .... 

I love okra and grew it in my garden once.  What's not to like about it?

Caper berries and olives, cornichons, a few great smelly cheeses, a fresh baguette and a nice bottle of wine -- HEAVEN!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2005)

I grew up on okra.  It was a regular item for mom.  I love it, sis hates it.

A loaf of bread, a jug of wine and...

you can have all the capers.  I'll bring some dry sausage and some French Muenster cheese.

I'll trade the bleu cheese for the chocolate - straight up.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 9, 2005)

Deal!

Can I have the caviar, too?

I am reading Steven Jenkins' great book, "The CHeese Bible," and made a list of some I wanted to try.  Was gonna go to Formaggio Kitchen today but because of the snow, will eat my sardines and Ikia herring instead.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2005)

I would not eat anything with mint.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2005)

even if you were in flint?

and you dropped the food, got it covered in lint?

if it were smeared with a jelly, made from quince,
i'd bet you'd try it, rolled up like a blintz.

if you know goodweed, the guy's a prince,
but he hates dirty veggies, gives them all a rinse,
then eats with abandon, leaving telltale hints,
of the meal that came before, without even a wince...

(sorry gw, been reading dr. seuss again)


----------



## cats (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't even think of eating pigs feet or basically any organ meat; i.e., brains, kidneys, liver, or heart.  UGH.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

I will not eat them Sam-I-Am, I will not eat green eggs and ham.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 1, 2006)

raw oysters... no thank you...


----------



## gandmag (Feb 1, 2006)

mmm, oysters would def. be on the list. along with gorgonzola cheese and anything licorice(black). that a short list of nastiness i will never do again.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Food that has been in someone else's mouth first.



That is ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVELY DISGUSTING 

Human flesh...dead or alive...!


----------



## Constance (Feb 1, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> even if you were in flint?
> 
> and you dropped the food, got it covered in lint?
> 
> ...



I love Dr. Seuss. I think I could still quote whole books.


----------



## daisy (Feb 1, 2006)

Jenny

One of my school teachers, well into his dotage (and now I'm my dotage!) spent some time with cannibals in New Guinea. Apparently human flesh tastes just like pork. And the fingers are the most delicious parts! I don't think the teacher had eaten any, just smelled it and watched others eat it, and talked about it with the natives. 

I'm not recommending it, and I have no intention of checking it out, myself. 

Let's face it. If we're hungry enough, we'll eat ANYTHING. So they tell us. I personally hope I'd be able to draw a line........


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 1, 2006)

Most folks in that part of the world call Europeans "long pig".  'Nuff said.


----------



## Dina (Feb 1, 2006)

Nothing that's alive for sure.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2006)

daisy said:
			
		

> Jenny
> 
> One of my school teachers, well into his dotage (and now I'm my dotage!) spent some time with cannibals in New Guinea. Apparently human flesh tastes just like pork. And the fingers are the most delicious parts! I don't think the teacher had eaten any, just smelled it and watched others eat it, and talked about it with the natives.
> 
> ...




   GAGAMAGGOT!!!

I hope I am never in that situation!  Wasn't there a movie where some plane crash victims ate one of their dead?  poor guys.  I am not sure I could do it and never want to find out!  Your  teached must have been really grossed out!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2006)

BTW daisy...I am glad to know your professor made it out alive


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 2, 2006)

That movie is "Alive", and it's actually pretty accurate about the details of the crash and how the survivors managed to live that long.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> even if you were in flint?
> 
> and you dropped the food, got it covered in lint?
> 
> ...


 
And just what tell-tale hints might you be referring too?  Hmmmmm? 


BukyTom my freind,
I'll love food till the end.
But I won't eat those mints,
even rolled in a blintz.
And of the licorice spoken, 
I'll offer a token
gesture of pleasure,
but small must be the measure
as in the potent anise
sprinkled lightly on geese
with the other four flavors
that give 5-spice powder favor
in things oriental
and no I'm not mental.

Taste is subjective,
behavior reactive,
this poem distractive,
And now I am done. 

Though this wasn't a serious poem, I enjoy a rhyming session now and again.  I loved yours.  Keep that youthful spirit, no matter how old you grow.  It serves you well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## comissaryqueen (Feb 5, 2006)

Chitterlings are the only food I tried and will not eat again. They weren't horrible tasting it was the smell while they were being prepared.


----------



## sattie (Feb 5, 2006)

Any food where animals are mistreated.... i.e.  foie gras or veal.  



> SizzlininIN says:
> 
> F = Fograh........see I don't even know how to spell that and don't care too.....looks like a diseased liver.


 
Ducks are force fed every couple of hours until their liver swells... that is how they get foie gras, veal... well not gonna go there.

Indangered animals... and uni (sea urchin), that was just plain nasty!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Feb 5, 2006)

I love White Castle but I can't eat them anymore.  They are steamed on a bed of onions and are really fairly wholesome but the onions can kill ya.  The story of white castle is insteresting.  They were the very firsat burger chain.  They emphasised cleanliness.  White everything, clean tile walls, employees in starched white uniforms.  All to get people over the idea that burgers were made of mystery meat.

Anyway.

I will not eat liver or lima beans.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 5, 2006)

Okra....ughhhhh, reminds me of little kids with colds that need a tissue.....get it????....ROFL


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> Okra....ughhhhh, reminds me of little kids with colds that need a tissue.....get it????....ROFL


Gotcha Ella  my feelings exactly!!! 


kadesma


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 11, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Any food where animals are mistreated.... i.e.  foie gras or veal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foie gras is very popular here all the time and around Christmas time, even worse. Whenever people order it in a restaurant, I give them a mean look. the poor ducks can't even stand because of their enlarged livers. The only liver pate I eat(love liver) is when I make it from buying chicken livers, and making a pate out of them.


----------



## sattie (Feb 11, 2006)

*Sizzles*

That has to be tough and I am with ya on the mean look!!!  I like to watch Iron Chef and they use it all the time and that is what got me curious about it.  Never knew what it was so I looked it up, now I wish I had not!   

Poor duckies!


----------



## kulikuli (Feb 23, 2006)

I simply love "yuk" threads on food forums. Whenever the ugly question of "what to cook for dinner tonight" raises it's ugly head, here we come.

Well, not exactly, but depending on your geo-location, people like stuff that others elsewhere abhor. Where I live nowadays, tenderloin is amongst the cheapest beef cuts you can buy. Having travelled widely, I have come to appreciate the taste of a lot of "yuk", compared with most members here, I guess.


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 23, 2006)

kulikuli said:
			
		

> I simply love "yuk" threads on food forums. Whenever the ugly question of "what to cook for dinner tonight" raises it's ugly head, here we come.
> 
> Well, not exactly, but depending on your geo-location, people like stuff that others elsewhere abhor. Where I live nowadays, tenderloin is amongst the cheapest beef cuts you can buy. Having travelled widely, I have come to appreciate the taste of a lot of "yuk", compared with most members here, I guess.



What kind of "yuk" are we talking about here?


----------



## Jikoni (May 31, 2006)

I have just realised that I am not very keen on crocodile meat either. I have eaten it, and each time I did, I pictured this huge animal staring at me with open jaws.


----------



## Robo410 (May 31, 2006)

not much grosses me out.  not going to eat insects; don't care how chic or ethnically correct it might be.  (I may try one if visiting parts of Africa or Australia, but that is an unlikely trip...still if offered by someone, might try one to say I did.)  Would probably have trouble with a lamb's eye from the spit roasted critter, but to preserve the peace if offered at a tribal banquet, I would not dishonor the host.  I have the greatest respect for the "code of hospitality".

No longer eat brains or raw shellfish for reasons of health.  Cooked shellfish no problem.  Love clams oysters mussels etc.  Had eel and really like it.  Had aligator and rattle snake and don't see much purpose in it except it's there so don't waste it.  Good to know something can be done with it.  (pretty tasteless stuff, but ok in an etoufe or jambolaya.) 

Anything a hunter trapper or fisherman brings is pretty much good eats.  Even had marshrabbit (muskrat) which can be made quite edible by a careful cook.  Absolutely no fear of soul food...bring it on.

I don't have a big sweet tooth so I am not likely to choose a gooey desert or pie.  prefer cheese.

Will not eat live goldfish.  Will not drink bad beer or cheap wine.  Not enough time in the world to enjoy the good stuff to fool around with the dregs.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 5, 2006)

Certainly not bad wine! Never ever!Is there ever a bad beer????????????


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 5, 2006)

food I wouldn`t put in my mouth would be something that`s been in some(one/thing) elses mouth for a start, like Tongue for instance.
I wouldn`t eat Brains either, I don`t like the smell or the idea that it might be thinking about your chewing style or dental work as you`re eating it.

NAAAAH!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 5, 2006)

Uni and giffelte fish.  I've tried both and have promised never to put myself through that again!.   Other than that, I cannot say I'd never eat something if I haven't tried it, once.  There are things I'm not a big fan of, but that doesn't mean I'd never eat them again....but the uni and the giffelte fish, no way, no how, not for money, honey.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 5, 2006)

Odd, I started off thinking there wasn't much I wouldn't eat. But as I've been reading all these posts, I've repeated "no, I wouldn't eat that either" quite a lot. I'm not quite the omnivore I thought I was.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 5, 2006)

Kidneys.  BLECH...   
Sweetbreads.  Double Blech.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 5, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Uni and giffelte fish.  I've tried both and have promised never to put myself through that again!.   Other than that, I cannot say I'd never eat something if I haven't tried it, once.  There are things I'm not a big fan of, but that doesn't mean I'd never eat them again....but the uni and the giffelte fish, no way, no how, not for money, honey.


Vera, you've never had _MY_ Gefilte Fish (that's how it's spelled) or you wouldn't say that!  I learned from my Grammy who made absolutely ethereal Gefilte Fish twice a year, for Rosh Hashanah and Passover.

What won't I eat???  Well first off, I'm game to try most anything once. and there's not much I dislike enough not to eat again, but there are a few... Lutefisk, Haggis, (tho I've been told that what I had was NOT "the good stuff," so I might have to try some when I'm in Scotland next year), Chittlins, Andouillette sausages, Halvah, Cottage Cheese, Pepperoni sausage, Tofu, Raisins, 

i'm pretty fussy about where the animal protein I eat comes from, so I'm not afraid of raw seafood, if it's pristinely fresh. I love offal, but a few experiences with badly prepared brains has made me shy away from them. I could be induced to try them again...  The one thing I've never tried that I don't think I ever could is that cheese from Sardinia that has maggots in it.  live maggots.  crawling around inside the cheese maggots....     don't think I could get that down...


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm usually game for anything at least once.

There are some things I think I'm abnormally sensitive too.  For instance, I _love_ the flavor of cilantro, but whole raw leaves completely overpower my mouth.  When I make mango salsa with cilantro, I put a couple whole sprigs in that I've bruised with my knife - let it rest a couple hours - and then I take them out before serving.  When the cilantro is minced and cooked in a soup, it's power is diffused, and it's fine (for me).  I had "cilantro pesto" at a fusion restaurant once and I couldn't eat more than a couple bites.  I tasted cilantro for about 6 hours after we left.

Same with any preserved fish.  I love the flavor anchovies lend when blended into dressings or sauces, but whole anchovies or preserved mackeral completely overwhelm my palate.  Canned Tuna - especially things like "Tuna Casserole" almost bring me to the point of gagging.

There are a lot of cheeses that have the same effect.  I love the flavor of cheddar when it's baked into biscuits or just a bit on some apple crisp, but big honkin slices of it just don't jive with me.  Bleu Cheese is another one.  A little bit whisked into a sauce or crumbled on a dish is fine, but hunks or wedges just wipe out my tastebuds much too easy.

Any wine or beer with a strong bitter aftertaste.  I like beverages that finish clean or with a slight sweetness.  This also goes for improperly made (in my opinion at least) coffee and tea.  I'm also not a fan of young red wines (for drinkning).  I almost exclusively drink Rieslings and Pilsner Brews (my wine rack right now has about 20 Rieslings out of the 30 or so bottles I usually keep, and the beer in my fridge is all Miller).  Grapefruit juice.  Thats the type of flavor finish that drives me nuts.  I feel like I need to drink even more every time I take a sip - and not because I want to - I just want to clean that nastiness off the back of my tongue! It starts great - the fruity flavors, the tartness, the sweetness... and then it devolves into this evil petroleum-pesticide film on the back of my tongue.

Oh - and if it came down to it and I was up in the Andes with no food, I'd say "Bring on the meat!"...   I'd come down into some Chilean valley with a leg slung over my shoulder having gained 10lbs...


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 5, 2006)

With me its fish. When my son David was young, he put some fish he caught in the down stairs refrigerator in the freezer compartment. About a week later I found out that refrigerator was not working. I opened the freezer door and just about passed out from the smell. I never gagged so much in my life when I had to clean it out. It had almost liquefied. Still after all of these years I can't stand the smell of fish. I know it's suppose to be good for you to eat, but I just can't do it.


----------



## phinz (Nov 5, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> Never say never but the thought of froglegs gives me a bad feeling all over.


I'll try just about anything once, but the one time I tried frog legs I swore I'd never eat them again. They were just plain foul.

I love escargot, oysters, caviar, venison, rattlesnake, gator and just about anything else. If I haven't had it, I'll usually try it, though I reserve the right to refuse chitlins, brains and souse. I have refused nato before also, and would still refuse it today.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't think I've ever had frog legs, but I did have grilled 'gator down in Lousiana once.  I'd definetly have it again if I went back.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 5, 2006)

Gator!  had it only once, so far, at Black;s in Abbeville!  

wonder what was so foul about the frog legs?  I like them a lot.  We used to go to Hammond to Phil Smidt's for Frog Legs when I was growing up.  Fried, they're just like drumsticks (of chicken)  unless, of course, they were old, or not prepared well.  They have a very mild flavor, not unlike chicken!  texturewise, too...


----------



## phinz (Nov 5, 2006)

They tasted like pond scum. They had a gamey, slimey taste to them that was just plain disgusting. I didn't even finish them.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 5, 2006)

If that's the case, they were either old, or not cleaned properly.  That's too bad.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 6, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> They tasted like pond scum. They had a gamey, slimey taste to them that was just plain disgusting. I didn't even finish them.


 
Then they were raised/caught in a pool that wasn't running fresh water and probably were awful. We have had trout from ponds that had that muddy taste.

But for something I really wouldn't eat--sea cucumber.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 6, 2006)

anything with vinegar on it.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 6, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> anything with vinegar on it.


kinda limits your salad intake, doesn't it?  

Guess you're not very big on pickles, either.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay, okay. 
Most things with vinegar.

I like pickles, and sauerkraut (sp.?)

I eat ceasar salad only.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Okay, okay.
> Most things with vinegar.
> 
> I like pickles, and sauerkraut (sp.?)
> ...


 

There's no vinegar in sauerkraut.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 6, 2006)

I have tried many things - even ate things in other countries not knowing what it was!!!!!! The only things that  I can think that I would never try would be dog or horse meats -AND live woroms or maggots - got the heebie jeebies just thinking about it ------


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 6, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> White Castle is a fast food restaurant, somewhat in line with McDonalds.



In the southern U.S. it's akin to Krystal's.  Teeny burgers with steamed onions served on a square bun.  Not for the fast-food squeamish   I'm pretty sure they don't sell things like this in other parts of the world... more power to them!

Fraidy


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 6, 2006)

Believe it or not...wish it was not true...but I go to this little town in Costa Rica...its 3 hours  from the airport near one of the nicest rainforests I have ever seen - I am shocked as I just found out they put a McDonalds in............


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 6, 2006)

In '04 I resigned from my job (since hired back) and spent four months traveling throughout the US, Canada, and Alaska.  Spent most of my time hiking in national parks and eating in the cities.

I drove up through British Columbia and the Yukon to Alaska as part of the trip.  After spending a week and a half in some of the most remote lands I had ever experienced, I pulled into Whitehorse (capital of Yukon) only to find Walmart, McDonalds, Subway, and all the other chains.  I had this romantic idea of a small town or "outpost".  It was just another big-box developed parcel like something you would see amongst the highway grids of the midwest.

Seems like most other places I visited were just like it except for a few cities like San Francisco which still have some character and soul.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll try anything once(well, almost anything), but the one thing that sticks out in my mind is ballut. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 6, 2006)

Offal of any type is at the top of the list.  I do like Gefilte fish - with horseradish - yummmm.  Will not eat uni, eel, herring or mackerel.  (Adore sardines, and like anchovies).  No horse, dog, cat, marine mammal, or family pets.  Okra and big ol' lima beans are are about the only veggies I won't eat.  Limberger, liedrkrantz, and really "ripe" camenbert are not getting anywhere near my mouth.  Chicken, quail, alligator, buffalo, venison, ostrich are big yummy's to me.   Chipped beef on toast (made with diced hard boiled eggs), oyster stuffing, bugs, and anything with blood as a major ingredient are on the now way list. I'm on the fence about seaweed - and that reminds me - tried sea beans - NOPE!   

I am dying to try wild boar and pheasant.  Good caviar is to die for.


----------



## haminiham (Nov 17, 2006)

Okra...  its like.. slimy.. ahehehe


----------



## college_cook (Nov 17, 2006)

I can no longer do oysters.. and have never liked any organ meats.  I also have trouble with mayo and sour cream sometimes.  I'm not a fan of artichokes either.  As for cheese, I think I would try most of them, but I know that some of them are simply too strong for my tastes.  Oh, and I can't drink milk that isn't skim- sometime .5% milk is ok- anything else feels like I'm drinking fat.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 17, 2006)

Some Thai friends took me out to dinner tonight and I tasted two new things for the first time: Mantis shrimps and duck tongues.  The mantis shrimps were all cut up I couldn't make out their original appearance.  They probably look scary.  However, they were extremely tasty and easier to eat than crab. 

The duck tongues I don't want to ever have again.  They came served in a medium-sized dish, probably 50 little tongues in all.  (Imagine it took 50 ducks to cough up this order!!!)  The tongues were fried and seasoned very heavily with toasted black pepper and salt.  I didn't want to eat it but was urged by my companions.  I bit into one and discovered that duck tongues have a thin bone and cartilage inside!  It was like chewing on a tiny inch-long petrified finger!!!  Ugh!  Never again!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 17, 2006)

I love yam (Taro) and will eat it prepared in different ways. But the one style of preparation that I detest is 'Poi' which is basically cooked, mashed and fermented yam!


----------



## steph (Nov 17, 2006)

*Uuugh*



			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> Clams The thought of something slimy in my mouth makes me sick!!
> 
> I'm with Ishbel, NO OYSTERS either! Haven't tried cavier, but, can't think of a reason I would want to eat roe.


 
I agree, on 4th of July some of my family members hace clams on a halfshell, which is just them opening an uncooked clam adding some sauce and eating it. I tried it once and I will never do it ever again. Eat raw clams shouldnt be healthy anyways.


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 17, 2006)

Every now and then I'll get a craving for oysters - raw or BBQ'd but there's usually a lot of alcohol involved - like 6 Mudslides with Heiniken backs.  If I get there it becomes a binge - but not very often.

Used to have a big problem with straw mushrooms - now I love them.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 18, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I'll try anything once(well, almost anything), but the one thing that sticks out in my mind is ballut. NEVER AGAIN!


 
I love balut, Tat. When I was small my mom would feed us balut and we didn't know what we were eating but it tasted very good. Now, I have to shut my eyes in order to eat it. (The key thing with balut is that it should not be older than a certain number of days.)

I also love oysters, mussels, and clams. I love shrimp roe and salmon roe too. Caviar I love, but only if it's beluga, sevruga or ossetra. Otherwise, the stuff like lump caviar and what not are not worth putting in your mouth.

Almost forgot to mention another favorite -- uni, or sea urchin roe.


----------



## miniman (Nov 18, 2006)

Anything that includes offal (except for black pudding). I am also not keen on fish particulary trout and salmon (except smoked salmon). I particulary find it difficult to eat fish that is cooked and served whole - those eyes staring at you and the tail really puts me off. We were served some in the Czech Republic once - my wife and I quickly sliced off the heads & tails with eyes semi closed into a dish for bits that was on the table.

I'm with others about things like frogs legs, rabbit & horse - probably wouldn't mind the taste - it is just the thought.


----------



## gmuir (Dec 15, 2006)

I will not eat offal, there are too many other food to eat, why eat a food from within, some love offal and thats ok, but not me.
greg.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 15, 2006)

Ham salad is gross.  I bought some in the meat dept and it was gross.  I made some at home.  It turned out the same and it was gross.  I guess ham salad just is not my thing.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 16, 2006)

Haggis isn't bad, just don't think about how it's cooked   It's just lamb, barley and some herbs, that's all!

Raw oysters, or any raw seafood, sorry.  I don't understand sushi.  And it doesn't make it any better to call it sashimi, either.  No thanks to raw fish, which unless properly handled may result in hookworms in the intestinal tract.  Uh uh, no way, no how!  Cook the danged fish!  Bread and fry the oysters!

Fraidy


----------



## Benni (Dec 17, 2006)

Some of the things I can't handle are pumpernickle bread, brains, mountain oysters, honey and McDonalds.  Yuk


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 18, 2006)

Miracle whip. Bought it once thinking it was mayo, it was not. Some people like it though if they were brought up on it. 

Used to not like egg salad but my wife had a really good recipe for it and I like it now.


----------



## Rom (Aug 7, 2007)

Fresh Corriander (Cilantro). I can't eat it, the flavour is so bad, a tiny bit of shopped up corriander in the garnish and my mouth is blahhhhhh

i try it every now and then but can't eat fresh corriander, we eat a lot of indian and at restaurants i have to say..um can u not put fresh corriander on there please cos even the menu states, garnished with fresh corriander..ohhhh BLAHHHHHHHH


----------



## bandonjan (Aug 7, 2007)

Blood sausage. Tried it once, never again.....
oysters ---- toooo slimy


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 8, 2007)

Being a chef in a very large hotel I had to be familur with lots of diverse food
and coming from a very poor family I learned to eat what was put in front of me but to this day I can not smell or taste Yogurt I want to hurl every time it gits close to me. I love Okra any way u fix it.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 8, 2007)

I once catered a toping out party for construction workers all musle big/ biker like looking and had a special order form my chees monger and got some medium aged brick that was out of this world good and you think thoses macho men? would try it no no no no . I took it home and had a feast


----------



## Dove (Aug 8, 2007)

Beef Liver...yukk
I can get down Chicken Livers if they are crisp and have plenty of ketchup on top.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Organs Can Stay Where They Came From!!!!*

LIVER...My mother cooked liver once and burnt it. So anytime I think of eating an organ I remember the smell and taste of one that had caught on fire.


----------



## italy (Aug 8, 2007)

most of holland cheese are unacceptabe in my mouth... while artichokes and too bitter vegetables are untolerable except bitter melon :p


----------



## elaine l (Aug 8, 2007)

Lamb,liver and any kind of game meat.  I am sure there are other things but I haven't been introduced to eating them.


----------



## Benni (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't like Berlotti beans, they are disgusting. Not fussed on goat meat either. Italian pizza is really bland, which is surprising, I thought the pizza in Italy would be amazing but it's just tomato paste and mozeralla cheese. Give me a good old Aussie pizza anyday


----------



## mitmondol (Aug 10, 2007)

Raw oysters (love them smoked, cooked)  and raisins.
Anything else I would eat, at least try (including insects and worms)
I figure, if other people live on and love something, it's worth a shot.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 11, 2007)

Bugs.  No SPiderlegs or any of that crap. I think i have a phobia.

Other than that Im pretty open minded.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 11, 2007)

LIVER!!!!!!  My mother came from the generation where children were made to eat stuff that they didn't like------I remember loading it up with ketchup and then vomitus emitus occurred and then not ever being able to look at it again until I was a poor college student.  To earn exta money I worked in the university biology lab and to had to puree liver for tests to determine proteins, amino acids, etc.  Ugggggggggggggggh!!  I would have welcomed coffee with Freddie Kruger over that.  But like the song, "I Survived"


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 11, 2007)

pretty much anything my mother-in-law cooks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 11, 2007)

mitmondol said:
			
		

> Raw oysters (love them smoked, cooked)  and raisins.
> Anything else I would eat, at least try (including insects and worms)
> I figure, if other people live on and love something, it's worth a shot.



Forget the worms, at least night crawlers and the common earth worm.  I tried roasting one in a fire and munched it when I was about 10 years of age, on a dare from a buddy.  It was the foulest flavor I ever tasted, even worse than spoiled chocolate milk!  Ugh.  Don't do it.  Don't try worms.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 11, 2007)

Worms need to be parboiled, then pan sauteed until crispy 
like bacon bits. That made them tasty on our pond weed
greens in Boy Scouts....

Eggplant.. no reason to eat it.
Lima Beans... only if they are PictSweet Smokey Bacon flavor...
which is no longer carried in my area.
Boiled okra... no thank you
Chickpeas.... only in hummus please
Tripe... not my cuppa tea
Brains... got plenty thanks
.....


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2007)

*Cuitlachoche*

Having been a gardener, I've seen this stuff...corn smut...and I sure wouldn't want it in my mouth! But it's said to be a delicacy south of the border. Have any of you all ever tried it?


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 7, 2007)

No. I've had it on my plate and took a pass.  It just looked too unappetizing.


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2007)

I read an article by a guy who'd tried it, and he said it tasted like moldy corn.


----------



## Buck (Sep 7, 2007)

I had some in my corn patch one year and almost called the bomb squad to get rid of it.  The stuff looks like an alien infection from some bad science fiction movie.


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2007)

No kidding...that stuff is really gross!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never heard of or seen this before but apparently, ya'll are right. It's one of the grossest things on the planet. Here's a link to a guy who describes it in great detail complete with pics. Warning: This guy uses very colorful words and phrases.
The Sneeze - Half zine. Half blog. Half not good with fractions.


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the same article I saw, Mom. I ran across it on Stumble. I was afraid to post the link because of the language.
I do remember the first time I saw smut on the corn in my garden, and my father-in-law told me what it was. He told me then that, "Some folks eat this stuff".


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Constance said:


> That's the same article I saw, Mom. I ran across it on Stumble. I was afraid to post the link because of the language.
> I do remember the first time I saw smut on the corn in my garden, and my father-in-law told me what it was. He told me then that, "Some folks eat this stuff".


Actually, I have been worried that maybe I shouldn't have posted that link. I sincerely hope I didn't offend anyone. I have a sick and twisted sense of humor and forget that lots of people don't.


----------



## chave982 (Sep 10, 2007)

crewsk said:


> I'l try anything at least once & if I like it, I'll keep eating it!


 
My philosophy exactly.  There is nothing in the world that I wouldn't try at least once.  

That being said, the only two things I can think of that I won't ever eat again are LIVER and BEETS.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I reckon, I fall into the minority here. From my perch at the top of the food chain (shared only with a few other creatures), there is absolutely nothing that I will not try.
Nearly all of what I have tried, I like!!
Seems like the older I get, the less picky I am about food. 
Actually, I grew up eating some of the things mentioned here...rabbits, squirrel, chitlin's, pig's feet, frog legs, oysters, crawdads, etc. 
I used to have an aversion to fried pork liver, but now I like it. Most everything else has been good. I have encouraged my kids to keep an open mind about food and I think they have.
I heartily encourage everyone to revisit some of the things you didn't like with an open mind. You might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

Hoot said:


> Well, I reckon, I fall into the minority here. From my perch at the top of the food chain (shared only with a few other creatures), there is absolutely nothing that I will not try.
> Nearly all of what I have tried, I like!!
> Seems like the older I get, the less picky I am about food.
> Actually, I grew up eating some of the things mentioned here...rabbits, squirrel, chitlin's, pig's feet, frog legs, oysters, crawdads, etc.
> ...


I applaud you, Hoot. I wish I could be like you about food. It would have saved me many long hours at the dinner table as a kid in front of a plate of congealing liver and onions! Seriously, there are a lot of things I just cannot eat. Stuff that isn't even "bad". I don't understand it but I know I would be violently ill if I tried to force myself to eat something that my brain is saying "no, no, no" to. And I'm not a wimp at all. I'm a mom now many times over and I worry about what they are and are not eating so I guess it's payback but I still can't eat liver and onions!

BTW Welcome to DC!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!
I understand what you are saying...My folks, from time to time, had me sit at the table until I finished what was on my plate.
I decided that it does more harm than good so, when it came my turn to raise my kids, I never forced them to sit in front of a cold plate of food and eat something that they just didn't like.
However, I did, and still do (even though my youngest is 16 now) insist that they at least try a new food before they decide they don't like it.
Most of the time, turns out that it isn't as bad as they thought it might be.
If it turns out not to their liking, we sit down for a spell and try to find out exactly what it is about it that is objectionable.
Sitting a kid in front of a cold plate of food they don't like has, IMHO, never done anyone any good. Just my 2 cents, mind you.


----------



## Dina (Sep 10, 2007)

Octopus and livers...don't care for textures.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 13, 2007)

Real life octopus. A friend from Korea said it's the nicest dish ever but i couldn't and wouldn't put it into my mouth. The thought of something slimy going down one's throat is disgusting!


----------



## strawberry (Sep 13, 2007)

Jabanero salsa. 

I tried it once and it came flying right back out - chip and all!


----------



## Caine (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm open to just about anything, but as I have previosuly stated, I tend to draw the line at rodents.


----------



## torenium (Sep 13, 2007)

McDonalds.
Is it classified as food?


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 13, 2007)

McDonald is disgusting! I can't believe we eat this stuff knowing it's so bad for you...


----------



## mercyteapot (Sep 13, 2007)

I, too, am anti-organ meat.  Liver, tongue, sweetbreads,kidney, whatever, no thank you.  Brussel sprouts, or spinach that's been boiled into a gelatinou-like glob, also nope.  I like some sushi, but I once tried a sample at a market near here and oh my gosh, it was nasty!  The very memory makes me shudder.

Hmmm... have I already responded to this thread?  All of a sudden this answer sounds familiar!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 13, 2007)

mercyteapot said:


> Hmmm... have I already responded to this thread?  All of a sudden this answer sounds familiar!



Nope.  Must be de ja food!


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 14, 2007)

Phew....long thread!!!

Reading some of those lists makes you wonder how they ever got to cooking forum in the first place.  I mean... green bell peppers???  Not sure I could go 2 weeks without using them in something, even if it's just a garden salad.

That said, I'm definitely in the anti insect group.  No bugs, no larvae, no worms.  No fish roe, very limited on internal organs ( I do like duck or goose liver pate), no raw animal protein (oysters... yuck.  Why would anyone eat something that you can't chew and savor?).  I don't like eggplant (texture and taste both gag me) or sauerkraut.  Okra is pretty bad too.

Love cilantro... salsa without chopped cilantro is just blah.   I even add it to store bought salsas. 

Frog legs... as kids in Wisconsin, we would spend the first half of the summer hunting them through the marshy areas around Balsam Lake, freeze them at a friends cabin, then on the 4th of July his mom would batter and deep fry them and all us kids would have a feast.  And NO they don't taste anything like chicken, but they are still good.


----------



## torenium (Sep 14, 2007)

Fennel.
Any part of a fish that is not a fillet or skin. (although i can handle the soft bones of tinned salmon and anchovy fillets those bones are tiny)
Shark-Fin i simply would not eat because it is such a destructive/wasteful form of fishing. (In fact any foodstuff that is not collected/harvested/ grown in an Ethical manner.)
Many other rare body parts used in Asian cooking.


----------



## keltin (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmmmm....there’s not much I wouldn’t try. Well, anything that is still alive, especially insects. Oh, and those utterly gross half developed chicken eggs with the chunky surprise inside. *shiver*

But no sauerkraut? I love that stuff. I’ll often grab the jar from the fridge and just eat a forkful of it. Same with pepperoncini peppers. Vinegar is great! And frog legs are great too. 

Shark is excellent. Some of the best fish I’ve ever eaten, but I’ve never tried the fins. We used to catch a shark every now and then when we were deep sea fishing. We never tried to catch a shark, but invariably they will bite. The bad thing is, they are a cartilaginous fish meaning they have no hard calcified skeleton. By the time you fight them for about an hour and get them on-board, their internal organs are more than likely ruptured and have slipped out of place (plus pulling them up on the boat can out fo the water will cause thier own body weight to crush their internal organs). No sense in throwing them back since they will die slowly that way, so we always had a big fish fry when we caught one.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 14, 2007)

i watched an episode of andrew zimmern recently, and he was eating ecuadorian cuy, or bbq'd guinea pig.

now, i think i'd actually enjoy the little beastie, but then he just had to crack open the skull and suck out the brain.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2007)

Never had shark until a few weeks ago. We tried pan searing it. It was quite good. Judging from the texture, I believe shark would be excellent grilled. Gonna try that the next time I get my hands on some.


----------



## keltin (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoot said:


> Never had shark until a few weeks ago. We tried pan searing it. It was quite good. Judging from the texture, I believe shark would be excellent grilled. Gonna try that the next time I get my hands on some.


 
Try it fried as well. Unbelievable!


----------



## Caine (Sep 14, 2007)

I am not sure I'd really enjoy Civet de Roussette, either.


----------



## buzzard767 (Sep 14, 2007)

RPCookin said:


> no raw animal protein (oysters... yuck. Why would anyone eat something that you can't chew and savor?)


 
Ah but you can. Living on the Gulf coast, the oysters I buy are not only fresh, they are alive. It's a good thing they don't have little vocal cords to cry out while they're being chewed up. I suppose you don't care for raw tuna either???????

Buzz


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 14, 2007)

buzzard767 said:


> Ah but you can. Living on the Gulf coast, the oysters I buy are not only fresh, they are alive. It's a good thing they don't have little vocal cords to cry out while they're being chewed up. I suppose you don't care for raw tuna either???????
> 
> Buzz



Nope... had it as fresh as it can be on Little Cayman.   Just don't like the texture of it... ate for happy hour mos for most of a week there.  The Southern Cross Club is a fishing and diving resort, and about half the guests spent each day out fishing.  The fish they caught often became dinner (fresh _cooked_ seafood is incredible for someone like me from the US interior) or ceviche (sp??) with cocktails.  I'm not a sushi person either....  rather have Buffalo Wings....


----------



## buzzard767 (Sep 14, 2007)

Each to his own. Some don't care for oysters, haggis, liver, whatever. Question is, is it more mental than physical? I think so. I can make you a delicious soup that you would love ---------- if, you didn't know what was in it.

Buzz


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 14, 2007)

Gooey Duck


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 14, 2007)

BUGFEST!!!
Tomorrow is the NC Museum of Natural History's annual Bugfest.
Along with displays, they have a free bug-fet! 
Last year they had ANTchiladas, scorpion stirfry, mealy bug cookies, 
a mandarin salad with water bugs and some other goodies.

The cookies were actually quite good; the bugs gave it a nutty taste.
Everything else was NASTY.

Not because of the bugs... the DISHES were bad without the bugs. Very disappointing.

BugFest • North Carolina Museum of Natural Sciences

That's this year's menu. If I remember, I will take my camera and see what tasty
vittles I can capture!


----------



## colby92 (Oct 15, 2007)

stewed tomatoes, uck.....


----------



## Cajun Cook (Oct 22, 2007)

There isn't too much that folks here in Louisiana won't eat. Matter of fact, if I see road kill on the way to work and then see it still there on my way back home I am shocked.


----------



## keltin (Oct 22, 2007)

Cajun Cook said:


> There isn't too much that folks here in Louisiana won't eat. Matter of fact, if I see road kill on the way to work and then see it still there on my way back home I am shocked.


 



Deep fry EVERYTHING in the south! No?


----------



## Cajun Cook (Oct 22, 2007)

@Keltin  Deep fried Broccoli with chocolate sauce



keltin said:


> Deep fry EVERYTHING in the south! No?


----------



## letscook (Oct 23, 2007)

no raw fish or rare meat.


----------



## Chefellas (Nov 4, 2007)

I basically would try anything once with the exception of bugs, roadkill and and most  of the "pet"animals.  I definitely cannot eat mussels because of a digestive problem and I will not drink gin again because of an unpleasant experience.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 4, 2007)

This little fella is a nutria. He is found in abundance in Louisiana swamps and bayous. He is an herbivore and supposedly really good eating from what I hear. I have actually seen this being offered at food stands at some festivals down here. I have yet had the guts to try this little guy. There is something that just doesn't sit right with me about eating a swamp rat.....plus the yellow/orange teeth just put me off. ​ 
-Jim​


----------



## Rom (Nov 4, 2007)

Cajun Cook......thats.....really.....disgusting lol....


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 4, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking too. I have tried many things I thought I never would but I just can't seem to get past this one.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2007)

Cajun Cook said:


> This little fella is a nutria. He is found in abundance in Louisiana swamps and bayous. He is an herbivore and supposedly really good eating from what I hear. I have actually seen this being offered at food stands at some festivals down here. I have yet had the guts to try this little guy. There is something that just doesn't sit right with me about eating a swamp rat.....plus the yellow/orange teeth just put me off. ​
> -Jim​



Well, Jim.  This little fella looks too much like a "pet."  And as Chefellas  said, I'd be hard put to eat the little guy.

This also reminds me of the time I prepared a rabbit  dish for Buck.  Now, I like rabbit and he had never, to my knowledge, had rabbit.  I didn't tell him what he was eating and he enjoyed it until he asked me what it "really" was.  He'd picked up on some subtle texture.  I told him.  Had to.

His response, "Oh, no, Thumper!"

He hasn't  had rabbit since then.  That was over 25 years ago.  Oh, well!


----------



## Rom (Nov 4, 2007)

Katie E said:


> ...
> 
> His response, "Oh, no, Thumper!"
> 
> He hasn't  had rabbit since then.  That was over 25 years ago.  Oh, well!



  more for u  lol bet it was real tasty too...mmmm rabbit *licks my lips*


----------



## Bilby (Nov 5, 2007)

Cajun Cook said:


> ...plus the yellow/orange teeth just put me off. ​


​CajunCook, you just need to find one that doesn't drink so much red wine or smoke!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 5, 2007)

Jim...
I've passed on the Nutria a couple of times myself. However I have had beaver twice. It was not bad, but I want be setting traps anytime soon. I wonder if the Nutria would be about the samer as the beaver. Tell ya what...Go ahead and chow down on some Nutria and report back here....OK?

Have Fun!


----------



## MaryE (Nov 5, 2007)

Liver! Liver! Liver! Just the idea makes me gag...!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL@Bob I need to work up my nerve Bob. I have eaten alligator, dove, poule deau, crawfish, **** i have even eaten blackbird (didn't know it at the time) but I just can't get those big yellow teeth outta my head.  




Uncle Bob said:


> Jim...
> I've passed on the Nutria a couple of times myself. However I have had beaver twice. It was not bad, but I want be setting traps anytime soon. I wonder if the Nutria would be about the samer as the beaver. Tell ya what...Go ahead and chow down on some Nutria and report back here....OK?
> 
> Have Fun!


----------



## Shaheen (Nov 5, 2007)

I would never eat organs, squid, octopus, anything moving on my plate and of course not to mention the gourmet from south east asia (snakes, fogs, bugs, etc)


----------



## SirCookAlot (Nov 5, 2007)

Chicory, blech! I hate it!
Also: All kinds of souflé stuff with whipped eggwhite (I don't know if that's a word, but only the white part of an egg and whipped till it's thick and stuff, that's just gross)

Liver and bowels...
I once smelled baked/deep fried bowels, I had really had to puke...Puking because of a smell...that says enough, righto?


----------



## Rom (Nov 5, 2007)

meringue, (sp) SirCookAlot?


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 6, 2007)

I simply can't stand Peanut Butter.  
To me, it is disgusting... I am getting sick just thinking of.
Enough already


----------



## mitmondol (Nov 6, 2007)

buzzard767 said:


> Question is, is it more mental than physical? I think so. I can make you a delicious soup that you would love ---------- if, you didn't know what was in it.
> 
> Buzz



That is so true!I know in my case, not eating raw oysters is totally a mental thing! Can't get the picture of it frantically running around in my stomach out of my head...
Other than that, I would try anything at least ones. Well, if it's not alive.

And you're right with that soup too.
I fed people many things they claimed not to eat ever! Like bone marrow on toast, all kinds of offal, crab (in my mom's case) and they even loved it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I applaud you, Hoot. I wish I could be like you about food. It would have saved me many long hours at the dinner table as a kid in front of a plate of congealing liver and onions! Seriously, there are a lot of things I just cannot eat. Stuff that isn't even "bad". I don't understand it but I know I would be violently ill if I tried to force myself to eat something that my brain is saying "no, no, no" to. And I'm not a wimp at all. I'm a mom now many times over and I worry about what they are and are not eating so I guess it's payback but I still can't eat liver and onions!
> 
> BTW Welcome to DC!


 
Some of the things I hated as a child I now love, such as rye bread, horse radish, radishes, raw onions, salt, etc.  As we grow older, our tongues become less sensitive to some flavors.  The caraway seeds that overpowered the rye grain becomes more subtle, even enjoyable.  Also, our perceptions of food change as we age.  Some things that I really loved are just not as good, and for the same reasons.  It is now more difficult to find a pepperoni that has the intensity of flavor that I like.

Flavors that we like or dislike are an ever evolving sense as we grow and age.  New experiences, and new knowledge help us to appriciate things that we didn't in our youth.  On the other hand, we may learn to dislike some things we used to enjoy for the same reasons.  Also, familiarity can "teach" us to enjoy flavors that at one time were distastefull to us.

My advice is to keep an open mind, and be adventurous.  you can not know whether or not you like something if you never try it, and sometimes, if you never try it more than once, or in different ways.

By the way, I still hate mint, except basil.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## NYBrit (Nov 21, 2007)

wysiwyg said:


> I simply can't stand Peanut Butter.
> To me, it is disgusting... I am getting sick just thinking of.
> Enough already


 
Funny.  In my 20's I hated peanut butter.  But for some reason afew months ago I had the urge to try some and now I LOVE it.

Also several pages ago there was mention of White Castle.  I tried it once 2 years ago and will never eat them again.   The texture makes them taste like they're raw!

I HATE liver.  Always have done.  Used to have to have it as a kid but will never eat it again.
I also hate kippers, fish cakes, salmon, spam, corned beef.  Just a few for starters.

My mum used to eat white bait.  These are little tiny fishes complete with eyes still intact!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

pigs feet, frog legs, snails, clams, oysters, eels, brains , more things but can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Y'all,

I just recently came back and saw how this became a peanut butter post.  Sorry but I had to chuckle.  Peanut butter?  Please!

Jim


----------



## babetoo (Feb 23, 2008)

*yuckies*




QSis said:


> I think there are some things that taste differently on different people's tongues, due to some genetic wiring.
> 
> In my case, cilantro tastes exactly like plastic to me. And mango tastes JUST like turpentine in my mouth. Everyone I know enjoys both things, but I have to spit them out.
> 
> Lee


 
i love cilantro. hate mango, tastes like something rotten, and not in a good way. 

there is no way i am eating a snail. that is what it is, even though has a fancy name.

but i do love brains and eggs, my southern upbringing i am sure

love orka, fried or boiled with butter. also a southern thing.

we are all different, aren't we. 

babe


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to ask, what does brains taste like?

Jim


----------



## Chefellas (Feb 24, 2008)

Brains have a very neutral flavor with a soft consistency.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 26, 2008)

I was curious because I saw Alton Brown eat a big ole brain sammich on one of his shows and at first he didn't seem to like it much but then he acted like he did (kinda).

Jim


----------



## Grandma Rose (Mar 13, 2008)

Them Orange Things
  I am one of those people who enjoys food and my body can attest to that. Even though I like vegetables, there are a few I do not. At the top of the list is CARROTS. I don't even like the color and the smell is enough to turn my stomach. As a child I had to eat them, as an adult with children, I ate them. How can you get your young ones to eat what is good for them if you don't.
  Freedom at last. The children have grown and gone. No more those terrible orange things do I have to consume. Sure and the sky is green. Now when dining at someone's home, what vegetable do they put on the table, you guessed it, Carrots. So the polite thing to do, eat them. Will I ever be free of these disgusting little things?


----------



## Weeks (Mar 13, 2008)

Broccoli. 

Save the trees!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ishbel said:


> Kidneys.  BLECH...
> Sweetbreads.  Double Blech.



oh delish, and I also like your national dish ...Haggis, if made well.  (of course as an American, it would be even better FRIED!)


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 13, 2008)

Weeks said:


> Broccoli.
> 
> Save the trees!



broccoli is a little boring, bring on a mess a greens with corn bread and pot liquor to dip it in!


----------



## Mel! (Mar 13, 2008)

When I was in Thailand there were beetles as big as my hand for sale at the market. Yes, they were for eating in case anybody wants that confirmed. 

Mel


----------



## JillBurgh (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok last night my brother told me about a snack his office-mate was munching on at his desk. It was in a bag, and it was crunchy. It was itty bitty little FISHIE HEADS in a bag! For some reason I'm not as repulsed by someone eating a large fish head, like in a stew, as I am by someone eating a _bagful_ of freeze-dried fishie heads, with the eyeballs all staring back at you in the middle of the office!

So, who will be the first to sing the song??


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2008)

I repeat - food that has been in someone else's mouth first.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 13, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Ok last night my brother told me about a snack his office-mate was munching on at his desk. It was in a bag, and it was crunchy. It was itty bitty little FISHIE HEADS in a bag! For some reason I'm not as repulsed by someone eating a large fish head, like in a stew, as I am by someone eating a _bagful_ of freeze-dried fishie heads, with the eyeballs all staring back at you in the middle of the office!
> 
> So, who will be the first to sing the song??


Thanks, Jill! Now I have that song stuck in my head!!!


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 13, 2008)

Any form of alcohol, coffee, or tea. Okay, that's for religious reasons though, hahaha. 

For real, chicken hearts and giblets. Or any hearts and giblets for that matter. My exchange student cooked some up the other day...the nastiest, crunchiest things! I was a good sport, but never again!


----------



## Rom (Mar 15, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Any form of alcohol, coffee, or tea. Okay, that's for religious reasons though, hahaha.
> 
> For real, chicken hearts and giblets. Or any hearts and giblets for that matter. My exchange student cooked some up the other day...the nastiest, crunchiest things! I was a good sport, but never again!



no coffee? please refer to my Av/pic thingy  lol i once went with no coffee for 7 days,  quit cold turkey.....detox purposes...my thoughts on detox....NEVER AGAIN lol

just out of curiosity which religion can't u have coffee? i know some you can't have alcohol but i dind't know the tea/coffee thing..that would be interesting and healthy!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2008)

rom, no coffee or tea in utah means the evil mormons are at work.

hey, where's gw with my double mocha latte'?


----------



## Grandma Rose (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: Rocky Mountain Oyster.
I realize that this is the same as what we up here call a prairie oyster. I have only one thing to say yukkkkkkkkkkkkkk. When I was growing up [ a long time ago] Things like that were common. I do however remember eating brains at butchering time. I really like them but would not eat them now because of the health issues. Kidneys are one thing that would never go near my mouth, can't even stand the smell of them cooking.


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Mar 15, 2008)

One thing I could not do is eat cow tongue. I saw a recipe for it the other day and just the thought turned my stomach. Do people actually eat it?! I guess so, if there was a recipe for it.


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

buckytom said:


> rom, no coffee or tea in utah means the evil mormons are at work.



Right you are. The funny thing is, after living with us for almost 8 months, my exchange student just barely learned we don't drink coffee after offering me some. He knew we didn't drink alcohol or tea, but it never occurred to him that coffee was included. He was probably wondering why we never bought it! He has huge stash of it in my cupboard. lol.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2008)

good thing you don't have an aussie exchange student, b's, or he'd keep insisting that you have beer.

Bondi - the Australian bar and kitchen: BART vs AUSTRALIA


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 15, 2008)

buckytom said:


> rom, no coffee or tea in utah means the evil mormons are at work.
> 
> hey, where's gw with my double mocha latte'?



I got me a big hole cut in the ice of Lake Superior, just waiting for your baptizm, BT.  I'm commin' to getcha.  Mocha Latte'!  You don't want any Mocha Latte' you might get from me.  I once heard of this guy who always mooched off of his co-workers.  Well one day, a guy took his daughter's Willey Wonka Chocolate Factor chocolate bar maker, and made up some Wonka Bars from melted Ex-Lax.  From what I understand, it cure the moocher from mooching.  And no, it wasn't me that did it.  But for you BT....

Seeeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the NOrth


----------



## gingerlaurie (Mar 15, 2008)

I would never eat any organs/brains.  Couldn't get past the....yep.  *Gag*

I occasionally re-try foods I don't like...just to see if my tastes have changed.  And some have!  Black olives.  Cottage cheese (a bit).  

Familiar with "prairie oysters".....and have known people who have tried them, not knowing what they were.  And have known people who have spontaneously vomitted.  LOL


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

buckytom said:


> good thing you don't have an aussie exchange student, b's, or he'd keep insisting that you have beer.




lol. He is Chinese, and at first he kept asking if we ever went to any parties because he wanted some beer (even though it's against exchange rules).


----------



## Rom (Mar 18, 2008)

isn't beer like some "frat" kinda thing in the US as well? LOL i always see these movies, being aussie and not having been to the US...i am just assuming Keg parties are all the rage LOL

LOL B'sgirl@ "he wanted some beer (even though it's against exchange rules)."

better watch out next time ur not home he might break out the coffee and beer he might be brewing under the house and have a raging party! can u imagine a whole bunch of drunk over caffeinated people hehehe

seriously though, i didn't know Mormons couldn't have tea or coffee!


----------



## Quietwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Liver, the nastiest thing in the world


----------

